# We are no longer allowed to change rider ratings



## Awesomeness101

Holy shit what a joke


----------



## Kodyhead

Did you believe that they actually changed ratings to begin with?


----------



## Awesomeness101

Kodyhead said:


> Did you believe that they actually changed ratings to begin with?


Yes. I've actually tested it and they do


----------



## Trafficat

If so, major bummer. I'm furious about certain riders I had last week. I gave them 5 stars to avoid retaliation, but the only relief in my mind is that I was going to change them to 1 stars next month.

Do pax still get to see their rating change before they rate us? Can they still change our ratings?

If so, I expect a precipitous drop in my personal rating because I'm going to be issuing out lots of low ratings. As it is most of my riders I put in my naughty list I end up pardoning after a week or two goes by and I decide they weren't bad enough to merit a star reduction.


----------



## wunluv71

Where did you hear this??


----------



## Awesomeness101

wunluv71 said:


> Where did you hear this??


Check your app and also I got a response to a rating change request I put in last night. They said they no longer do that.


----------



## RynoHawk

I don't think riders should even be allowed to see their ratings. They are of no use to them. It is only useful to Uber and the drivers. They won't get deactivated if they go below a certain point. More drivers would rate more honestly if they didn't worry about retribution.


----------



## wunluv71

Awesomeness101 said:


> Check your app and also I got a response to a rating change request I put in last night. They said they no longer do that.


Not seeing anything in the app...in TN, but a bunch of bullshit 1.2 boost guarantees


----------



## Tysmith95

Basically the only thing I used rating changes for is to change a rating from a pita customer if they tip. A tip is an automatic 5 stars imho.


----------



## Awesomeness101

wunluv71 said:


> Not seeing anything in the app...in TN, but a bunch of bullshit 1.2 boost guarantees


So if you actually click into a ride, click help, and then "issue with a rider", it still has the option to "change a rating"? Mine when you click the "change a rating" it'll say "unfortunately we don't do that, but feel free to report them as rude".


----------



## Trafficat

Tysmith95 said:


> Basically the only thing I used rating changes for is to change a rating from a pita customer if they tip. A tip is an automatic 5 stars imho.


Pax must now give cash tips if they want it to count for the rating.


----------



## Awesomeness101

Trafficat said:


> Pax must now give cash tips if they want it to count for the rating.


Realistically, this drops everyone's ratings down, riders and drivers included. It's good for literally nobody. It deactivates more drivers and causes riders to get passed by more.


----------



## Trafficat

Awesomeness101 said:


> Realistically, this drops everyone's ratings down, riders and drivers included. It's good for literally nobody. It deactivates more drivers and causes riders to get passed by more.


Cash tips are the best kinds of tips. So that part isn't so bad. Would discourage in-app tips though. No way for a driver to take that into account during the rating so no pax incentive to provide in-app tips. I predict a decline in in-app tips.

If average driver rating goes down, then that will lower the deactivation cut-off, so it may not be that important to drivers. Although drivers that rate pax lower will be rated lower themselves unless the pax can't see their rating until after rating their driver (and that's how it ought to be). The worst scenario would be if all the drivers stop downrating pax to avoid retaliation and then all the pax end up being 4.9+ rated even when they are total paxholes.

An average lower rating for pax, if it resulted, might at first result in less pickups for those pax, but drivers will increase their expectations for lower rated pax if the average pax rating declines.


----------



## Hugo

Awesomeness101 said:


> So if you actually click into a ride, click help, and then "issue with a rider", it still has the option to "change a rating"? Mine when you click the "change a rating" it'll say "unfortunately we don't do that, but feel free to report them as rude".


Confirmed. 

https://uberpeople.net/attachments/nomorechangeriderrating-jpg.166320/


----------



## mystic love

Is it the same for rider as well right? They won't be able to rerate driver. UBER is doing this cuz many drivers going back and rerate their riders after a week or a month I guess. And Uber has employees in this forum and read all these threads and make suggestions for all these features changes as well I guess.


----------



## Merc7186

I can confirm it, drivers are still forced to rate immediately but a rider can hang on to a rating and sandbag us later.

I just got a 4 star from some ghetto trash who quickly took my offered car charger and took me up on an XM station of her choosing then 4 starred my ass immediately. Another entitled POS Uber rider served.

I guess it is time to start stereotyping my riders before they get in. Hope you are reading this Uber employees.


----------



## ClydeClyde

RynoHawk said:


> I don't think riders should even be allowed to see their ratings. They are of no use to them. It is only useful to Uber and the drivers. They won't get deactivated if they go below a certain point. More drivers would rate more honestly if they didn't worry about retribution.


I can no longer see my rider rating in the app. So long as this is permanent and riders can no longer see their ratings in real time, I'm okay with this. Obviously you can't take an incoming passenger's rating as gospel, but overall Uber's limited concern for driver safety via passenger rating has served me ok, as a girl who drivers creeper hours in LA. If they start showing passenger ratings again on the home screen...eh, bye.


----------



## Merc7186

ClydeClyde said:


> I can no longer see my rider rating in the app. So long as this is permanent and riders can no longer see their ratings in real time, I'm okay with this. Obviously you can't take an incoming passenger's rating as gospel, but overall Uber's limited concern for driver safety via passenger rating has served me ok, as a girl who drivers creeper hours in LA. If they start showing passenger ratings again on the home screen...eh, bye.


It's there at the top of your profile screen.


----------



## Hugo

Merc7186 said:


> It's there at the top of your profile screen.


Not on my rider app. Maybe it's not affecting all markets (yet)?


----------



## ClydeClyde

Merc7186 said:


> It's there at the top of your profile screen.


yeah, it's not there anymore on my app. was definitely there this past weekend when i last took a ride.


----------



## Pesty

Can't change rating here after just checking myself, the line to change rating is there but it leads to that rider is rude page. 
Can still see my rating on the rider app. 

This is getting ridiculous.. from excessive service fees, tips going missing and now ratings manipulation. 

This 180 days of change is bullsh1t.


----------



## mystic love

Pesty said:


> This 180 days of change is bullsh1t.


Guess it's 180 days changes benefits for riders and uber only.


----------



## rickasmith98

My app still has the ability to change the rating. They are probably experimenting with certain markets or rolling it out slowly. This really puts us at a disadvantage even though most of my pax don't know or care what their rating is. The tool can actually help us drivers though. 

Didn't think that when we rated a rider it instantly changed their rating and the reverse was true for riders rating drivers. Felt like there was some delay before ratings impacted so that it helped disguise who actually gave the rating. Still wasn't worth the risk, so I would let them see me punch 5 stars and then later change it if something was amiss with the trip. There are always those few riders that rarely use rideshare so the trip could easily be their only trip in a month and then they know how you rated them. 

There was quite a few posts some time back about rating riders 'x' if they didn't tip. Then I thought it was ludicrous if the rider was nice and courteous but I have gotten so cycnical after driving for two years that now have thought about changing the ratings for those PAX who clearly can afford to tip but choose not to.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

I requested a passenger rating change and am now advised by Uber support that they no longer change passenger or driver ratings? I guess this must be a new thing because I could do it two days ago. I went into the app and noticed that “I want to change a riders rating” button is gone now..anyone else see this or am I being punished for abusing it?


----------



## kdyrpr

SurgeWarrior said:


> I requested a passenger rating change and am now advised by Uber support that they no longer change passenger or driver ratings? I guess this must be a new thing because I could do it two days ago. I went into the app and noticed that "I want to change a riders rating" button is gone now..anyone else see this or am I being punished for abusing it?


Hope it's true. I can feel comfortable giving riders what I really feel they deserve without retaliation.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

kdyrpr said:


> Hope it's true. I can feel comfortable giving riders what I really feel they deserve without retaliation.


I always liked to give tippers 5 stars, now everyone gets a 2 or 3! Oh well


----------



## kdyrpr

SurgeWarrior said:


> I always liked to give tippers 5 stars, now everyone gets a 2 or 3! Oh well


Yeah, this will significantly lower the ratings across the board....


----------



## SurgeWarrior

kdyrpr said:


> Yeah, this will significantly lower the ratings across the board....


This is a really dumb move..This is so unlike Uber, hope they are feeling ok.


----------



## DCNewbie17

I've never changed a rating but just looked to see if I could and I can't either. Says that they don't allow it.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

It is a GREAT MOVE as long as NEITHER PARTY can change ratings.

Now if you make me wait 4 minutes and you don't apologize, prepare for my wrath. It is merciless, it is righteous, it is true. Embrace it.

It's only the first step, though. There's damn near no point in not just giving everybody a 3 star to troll. As part of this uber needs to filter out ratings from habitual sub-5 star raters.


----------



## JimKE

kdyrpr said:


> Hope it's true. I can feel comfortable giving riders what I really feel they deserve without retaliation.


Not really. We have to rate immediately to close out the ride. The rider can rate or not -- now or later. So they can retaliate; we can't.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

Tysmith95 said:


> Basically the only thing I used rating changes for is to change a rating from a pita customer if they tip. A tip is an automatic 5 stars imho.


If a rider gives me a cash tip they can stab my tires on the way out and they will still get a 5 star.


----------



## Awesomeness101

rickasmith98 said:


> My app still has the ability to change the rating. They are probably experimenting with certain markets or rolling it out slowly. This really puts us at a disadvantage even though most of my pax don't know or care what their rating is. The tool can actually help us drivers though.
> 
> Didn't think that when we rated a rider it instantly changed their rating and the reverse was true for riders rating drivers. Felt like there was some delay before ratings impacted so that it helped disguise who actually gave the rating. Still wasn't worth the risk, so I would let them see me punch 5 stars and then later change it if something was amiss with the trip. There are always those few riders that rarely use rideshare so the trip could easily be their only trip in a month and then they know how you rated them.
> 
> There was quite a few posts some time back about rating riders 'x' if they didn't tip. Then I thought it was ludicrous if the rider was nice and courteous but I have gotten so cycnical after driving for two years that now have thought about changing the ratings for those PAX who clearly can afford to tip but choose not to.


Have you tried? Actually click into the change rating screen and see if it lets you or just leads to the rude page.


----------



## VietnamDriverinUSA

just rate accordingly about the ride. paxhole 1 star other than that 5 stars.
I don't rate 2-4, either 1 star or 5 star


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

100% positive it has changed in my market. I have re-rated enough I can conclusively say it is no longer possible. The verbiage on the word has changed. It also says a cancelled ride can't result in a rating. I wonder if that's still true if I cancel on a bad ride 100 yards from destination.


----------



## JimKE

My guess is that this was caused by drivers down-rating pax because of not tipping. That must have caused an increased workload for support, so they decided to stop it.

It's unfortunate, but not that big a deal to me. The only times I've ever changed a pax's rating is when they tried to scam an XL ride for X fare...which has happened to me twice in more than 1,000 rides. So now if they try to scam me, I'll just tell them to have a great day, drive away and 1-star them. They're gonna 1-star me when I fare-review the ride to XL anyway.

However, I drive 90% daytime and 0% late-night. I think this does hurt nighttime drivers because now they have no way of retaliating against bullshit complaints and unwarranted negative ratings.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

VietnamDriverinUSA said:


> just rate accordingly about the ride. paxhole 1 star other than that 5 stars.
> I don't rate 2-4, either 1 star or 5 star


Someone that gives a tip deserves 5 stars! Its a courtesy thing, respectful and appropriate.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

180's day of change.... changes that are against the drivers.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

JimKE said:


> My guess is that this was caused by drivers down-rating pax because of not tipping. That must have caused an increased workload for support, so they decided to stop it.
> 
> It's unfortunate, but not that big a deal to me. The only times I've ever changed a pax's rating is when they tried to scam an XL ride for X fare...which has happened to me twice in more than 1,000 rides. So now if they try to scam me, I'll just tell them to have a great day, drive away and 1-star them. They're gonna 1-star me when I fare-review the ride to XL anyway.
> 
> However, I drive 90% daytime and 0% late-night. I think this does hurt nighttime drivers because now they have no way of retaliating against bullshit complaints and unwarranted negative ratings.


How are you 1-starring them as you drive away? You can't rate on a cancelled trip or a trip that has yet to end, so I don't understand how it's possible.

I actually suffer lower ratings on day time drives. It has to do with the people I drive. Drunk college kids are annoying but they tend to quite readily give 5 star reviews. Poor people driving back and forth to work seem to run the gamut, and often they will sub-5 for no reason at all.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

ShinyAndChrome said:


> It is a GREAT MOVE as long as NEITHER PARTY can change ratings.
> 
> Now if you make me wait 4 minutes and you don't apologize, prepare for my wrath. It is merciless, it is righteous, it is true. Embrace it.
> 
> It's only the first step, though. There's damn near no point in not just giving everybody a 3 star to troll. As part of this uber needs to filter out ratings from habitual sub-5 star raters.


Do a quick twitter search for Uber rating and notice the amount of pax complaining that their ratings are crap and they have a hard time getting drivers..so instead of saying to themselves "hey, maybe I should tip to increase my ratings" they flip out on Uber! Thus the new change to Ubers policy. By decreasing fares and making drivers rate after trips they have created an environment to brew resentment from both pax and riders.


----------



## MadTownUberD

I am guessing this is a cost cutting measure. Support probably spent a lot of time changing ratings. Now they won't have to.


----------



## JimKE

ShinyAndChrome said:


> How are you 1-starring them as you drive away? You can't rate on a cancelled trip or a trip that has yet to end, so I don't understand how it's possible.


I mean just waiting until they are out of the car, and maybe driving a few feet forward or pulling into traffic to be sure they can't see the rating. As I said, this has been a 2/1000+ phenomenon so far.


----------



## ROCuberguy585

It must have changed when they updated the app to auto-5 star pax. This really ticks me off because I had some real pieces of work last week that I was planning on going back and 1 starring. One was yelling at me to drive faster when I was going 15 over already (I normally only drive that fast when I'm solo but I knew she was in a hurry) and about to pass a police station. She was real lucky I didn't dump her on the side of the road. You can't blame the driver when your 20 mins from the train station and you request your ride 20 mins before your train. This just means from now on any criticising my route, commenting on speed or otherwise showing an undue sense of entitlement is an instant 1 star. I'll deal with the retaliation ratings it's worth it to never see some of the paxholes again.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

ROCuberguy585 said:


> It must have changed when they updated the app to auto-5 star pax. This really ticks me off because I had some real pieces of work last week that I was planning on going back and 1 starring. One was yelling at me to drive faster when I was going 15 over already (I normally only drive that fast when I'm solo but I knew she was in a hurry) and about to pass a police station. She was real lucky I didn't dump her on the side of the road. You can't blame the driver when your 20 mins from the train station and you request your ride 20 mins before your train. This just means from now on any criticising my route, commenting on speed or otherwise showing an undue sense of entitlement is an instant 1 star. I'll deal with the retaliation ratings it's worth it to never see some of the paxholes again.


This happened within the past 24 hours. I changed a few ratings yesterday and some got through then I got a message telling me no.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

MadTownUberD said:


> View attachment 166395
> 
> 
> I am guessing this is a cost cutting measure. Support probably spent a lot of time changing ratings. Now they won't have to.


I was shocked they required human intervention anyway. The amount of time it was taking them to do this instead of oh, i don't know, allowing it to be done in the app, was mind-boggling. Can anybody on this planet, or in all the known universes, possibly explain why re-ratings actually required a support ticket? Talk about a pathetic process.


----------



## ROCuberguy585

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Can anybody on this planet, or in all the known universes, possibly explain why re-ratings actually required a support ticket? Talk about a pathetic process.


My understanding (could be wrong) that it only required a ticket for drivers, pax only had to go back in to the trip and change it. Just do it automatically through the app. If they really think we'll abuse it then limit to like 3-5 re-ratings a month. That'd be better than nothing.


----------



## peteyvavs

You can avoid rating a pax completely by turning off the app after you click pax droped off and don't touch any stars. This really skews Uber computers and I love to f..k with their system the way they screw us with the app.


----------



## Merc7186

I just performed an update on my pax app and rating is still there.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

ROCuberguy585 said:


> My understanding (could be wrong) that it only required a ticket for drivers, pax only had to go back in to the trip and change it. Just do it automatically through the app. If they really think we'll abuse it then limit to like 3-5 re-ratings a month. That'd be better than nothing.


You're right. That fact is what makes it more confusing.

Re-rating is obviously abused by everybody but with this new approach if somebody makes a huge mess in my third row and I end the ride with a 5 star and then find out about it, they never get penalized other than clean up fee.

If we can get confirmation that riders cannot see their scores anymore as ClydeClyde above alluded to (btw I can't see my rider because I don't have 5 uber rides yet), then it seems to me the best course of action forthwith is an automatic a 4 star for all but the very most resplendent of passengers, just to take a little slice out of them in case they rate you low, etc.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

They started this mandatory less than 5 stars reason business at the start of October and 10 days later had to change the game because the drivers figured out a work around..now Im curious as to what will happen next..warnings for rating pax low? This company just keeps making it more and more difficult to not hate them. But they are so happy about Halloween they put a pumpkin on the dashboard with a note telling me I will have “treats” because it will be soo busy and now we have tipping? They really are a bunch of mental patients that run this company.


----------



## VietnamDriverinUSA

SurgeWarrior said:


> Someone that gives a tip deserves 5 stars! Its a courtesy thing, respectful and appropriate.


now with the in-app tipping, rider may tip days later.
I once 1-starred a rider that tipped 2$ afterward, because she was an ass about navigation.


----------



## sthriftybroke

I rerated a bunch yesterday afternoon. Got a message today saying you can't rerate pax but some bs about how riders won't know it's you and to rate the right way right after the trip.


----------



## wunluv71

Hugo said:


> Confirmed.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/attachments/nomorechangeriderrating-jpg.166320/


Changed confirmed here in TN. These changes they are pretending to make in our favor.....


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

VietnamDriverinUSA said:


> now with the in-app tipping, rider may tip days later.
> I once 1-starred a rider that tipped 2$ afterward, because she was an ass about navigation.


I three starred somebody who said they would tip in app and by the end of the day they hadn't. Next day found $5 lol


----------



## dnlbaboof

as long as the rider cant see their rating its fine, changing rating for riders for not tipping is stupid, bc of this when i see a low rated rider i dont know if they are dangerous psycho or just a non tipper and i might refuse a good ride.........just make sure rider can never see rating


----------



## HotRodriguez75

Ratings to me are a 1* or a 5*.

If the ride is not profitable and you do not mention a tip or hand over some cash, you get a 1*.

When a rider asks me why they have such a low rating, I ask them about puking, waiting, and also the type of trips they take. At that point, I explain to them that a tip would ensure a better rating.

If I am tipping on the app, I let the driver know exactly how much I am tipping on the app. I have taken about a 100 rides and my rating is a perfect 5*.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Ratings to me are a 1* or a 5*.
> 
> If the ride is not profitable and you do not mention a tip or hand over some cash, you get a 1*.
> 
> When a rider asks me why they have such a low rating, I ask them about puking, waiting, and also the type of trips they take. At that point, I explain to them that a tip would ensure a better rating.
> 
> If I am tipping on the app, I let the driver know exactly how much I am tipping on the app. I have taken about a 100 rides and my rating is a perfect 5*.


The funny thing is I'd rather pick up a guy who has a 4.96 than a guy who has a 5. Nothing separates you from a newb from the driver's perspective. On the other hand, a 4.96 (highest rated pax I've had other than 5's), I knew with confidence he'd be a great passenger because a) that's a very high rating and b) it's impossible to have it without running a lot of trips. He tipped cash.


----------



## steveK2016

Awesomeness101 said:


> Yes. I've actually tested it and they do


How did you confirm it?

And can you confirm that they still changed it when a driver made 15 (out of say 20 rides) every single day like some drivers do around here?



Trafficat said:


> Pax must now give cash tips if they want it to count for the rating.


I may stop tipping if this will become the norm. If in going to get rated subpar, as low as a 1 star just because I only tip in app then I might as well stop tipping.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

ShinyAndChrome said:


> The funny thing is I'd rather pick up a guy who has a 4.96 than a guy who has a 5. Nothing separates you from a newb from the driver's perspective. On the other hand, a 4.96 (highest rated pax I've had other than 5's), I knew with confidence he'd be a great passenger because a) that's a very high rating and b) it's impossible to have it without running a lot of trips. He tipped cash.


I enjoy 5* passengers especially newbies. This is where I am able to teach them about how to maintain that 5* rating and scare them to think that us drivers really look at ratings and if there rating falls it will be hard to get a ride. They usually hand over a tip or I see one pop up on the app.

I agree about the 4.9-4.99 rated passengers.


----------



## SadUber

I am so angry with Uber support right now! I have made it a practice to give everyone five stars, and then the next day to change ratings for the jerks. Without warning, Uber suddenly begins telling me that they cannot change the rating once it is in the system. I tell them of course you can do this you have done this for me before. They come back to me with their usual I know this is frustrating, blah blah blah. I was trying to tell them how this guy is a jerk and he has no right having five stars and then they just send the same response again and again.

I'm wondering if I should demand arbitration? Uber in their faces said that always works good. I will share the screenshots of my support conversation shortly as soon as I drop off some writers.


----------



## steveK2016

ClydeClyde said:


> I can no longer see my rider rating in the app. So long as this is permanent and riders can no longer see their ratings in real time, I'm okay with this. Obviously you can't take an incoming passenger's rating as gospel, but overall Uber's limited concern for driver safety via passenger rating has served me ok, as a girl who drivers creeper hours in LA. If they start showing passenger ratings again on the home screen...eh, bye.


I can still see my 4.91 pax rating.



Pesty said:


> Can't change rating here after just checking myself, the line to change rating is there but it leads to that rider is rude page.
> Can still see my rating on the rider app.
> 
> This is getting ridiculous.. from excessive service fees, tips going missing and now ratings manipulation.
> 
> This 180 days of change is bullsh1t.


The driver is the one manipulating the ratings by giving a 5 knowing youd come back a week later to change it to a 1.

Guarantee this affected innocent drivers. When you make a change a week later, that pax just got out of an Uber, saw their rating drop and retaliated towards their last driver who actually rated them a 5.

Now, this wont happen. In ok with that.



HotRodriguez75 said:


> Ratings to me are a 1* or a 5*.
> 
> If the ride is not profitable and you do not mention a tip or hand over some cash, you get a 1*.
> 
> When a rider asks me why they have such a low rating, I ask them about puking, waiting, and also the type of trips they take. At that point, I explain to them that a tip would ensure a better rating.
> 
> If I am tipping on the app, I let the driver know exactly how much I am tipping on the app. I have taken about a 100 rides and my rating is a perfect 5*.


How is it the pax fault if a ride isn't profitable? Go rate Uber not the pax.


----------



## wunluv71

VietnamDriverinUSA said:


> just rate accordingly about the ride. paxhole 1 star other than that 5 stars.
> I don't rate 2-4, either 1 star or 5 star


This is how i rate also. So now afyer i end the ride i will just minimize the screen and rate the 1 stars after they leave the car. Ratings are personal and dont have to be done in front of the rider.


----------



## SadUber

peteyvavs said:


> You can avoid rating a pax completely by turning off the app after you click pax droped off and don't touch any stars. This really skews Uber computers and I love to f..k with their system the way they screw us with the app.


You can so that?? I so much plan to do that.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

steveK2016 said:


> How is it the pax fault if a ride isn't profitable? Go rate Uber not the pax.


Once again, as you read the first portion, "If the ride is not profitable and you do not mention a tip or hand over some cash, you get a 1*."

Ratings don't mean diddly anyways. They can care less about their rating especially if it comes down to being cheap and not tipping.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

SadUber said:


> You can so that?? I so much plan to do that.


just did it...worked great! Thanks


----------



## steveK2016

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Once again, as you read the first portion, "If the ride is not profitable and you do not mention a tip or hand over some cash, you get a 1*."
> 
> Ratings don't mean diddly anyways. They can care less about their rating especially if it comes down to being cheap and not tipping.


What makes you feel more entitled to a tip than a pax is entitled to pay what they are told the price is?

If a tip is required, it becomes a service fee. Have some courtesy and advise your pax of this 1 star for no tip policy. Its complete BS to have this policy and not advise them accordingly.

Are you expecting pax to be able to read your mind?


----------



## Bpr2

They changed it on Monday in silence. Since so many drivers were re rating later due to no tipping.


----------



## JimKE

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Ratings to me are a 1* or a 5*.
> 
> If the ride is not profitable and you do not mention a tip or hand over some cash, you get a 1*.


What's an unprofitable ride? I guarantee you no two drivers have the same definition, so how is a pax to know that a trip is unprofitable? Is it their fault because an accident caused congestion, or that I had to wait for a train or drawbridge?

I also agree with Steve above. If that's your policy, TELL your pax what your policy is so they can act appropriately.


----------



## roadman

uber is shit.


----------



## MadePenniesToday

This sucks. I just tried to rerate a guy that told me he was going to tip me in the app when he got out and never did. 

About seeing or not seeing your rider rating, are you on an iPhone or Android? Maybe that's the difference.


----------



## ClydeClyde

MadePenniesToday said:


> This sucks. I just tried to rerate a guy that told me he was going to tip me in the app when he got out and never did.
> 
> About seeing or not seeing your rider rating, are you on an iPhone or Android? Maybe that's the difference.


I'm on iPhone. My rider rating wasn't there last night, but it's back now.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

steveK2016 said:


> What makes you feel more entitled to a tip than a pax is entitled to pay what they are told the price is?
> 
> If a tip is required, it becomes a service fee. Have some courtesy and advise your pax of this 1 star for no tip policy. Its complete BS to have this policy and not advise them accordingly.
> 
> Are you expecting pax to be able to read your mind?


Rest assured, if they ask about ratings, I let them know of how I rate and the reason I rate the way I do. It's a thumbs up or down for a ride for me.

My rating or earnings have not been affected.

Most importantly, I am not entitled to a tip however I am entitled to rate passengers any way I see fit. I am pretty confident that if you take a low rated passenger, majority of the time that trip will not be profitable or there will be some type of issue.

Yesterday, I took a 4.29 rated passenger and rated him 5*. Reason why I took it was my filter was set for a long trip and based on my position, a long trip was likely. I arrive his toes were on the curb. Minimal conversation. 21.24 miles, .25 dead miles, 36 minutes. $19.18 = $.89 per mile. Low profit margin but still a profitable trip.



JimKE said:


> What's an unprofitable ride? I guarantee you no two drivers have the same definition, so how is a pax to know that a trip is unprofitable? Is it their fault because an accident caused congestion, or that I had to wait for a train or drawbridge?
> 
> I also agree with Steve above. If that's your policy, TELL your pax what your policy is so they can act appropriately.


I use a simple calculation: Amount Earned based on total miles. I see that you must determine profitability based on earnings per hour. I base mine off of $ per mile. Traffic or a drawbridge is moot point. For example, if I earn $5 for a 2 mile trip (including dead miles), I still earned $2.50 per mile even if it took an hour to complete. If my depreciation, gas, maintenance costs come in below the per mile rate, it is a profitable trip.


----------



## AuxCordBoston




----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

No one is getting five star unless tip in cash


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> No one is getting five star unless tip in cash


I think rider ratings are going to begin to really drop. We have to rate immediately but pax can do it later on.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

ROCuberguy585 said:


> It must have changed when they updated the app to auto-5 star pax. This really ticks me off because I had some real pieces of work last week that I was planning on going back and 1 starring. One was yelling at me to drive faster when I was going 15 over already (I normally only drive that fast when I'm solo but I knew she was in a hurry) and about to pass a police station. She was real lucky I didn't dump her on the side of the road. You can't blame the driver when your 20 mins from the train station and you request your ride 20 mins before your train. This just means from now on any criticising my route, commenting on speed or otherwise showing an undue sense of entitlement is an instant 1 star. I'll deal with the retaliation ratings it's worth it to never see some of the paxholes again.


Auto 5 star???


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

We gotta tank the passenger ... uber is toying with us. We should retaliate with 4 stars unless tip in cash.


----------



## AuxCordBoston




----------



## SadUber




----------



## JimKE

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 166481


I wonder how many smilies they're getting, lol?


----------



## steveK2016

If he didnt deserve 5 stars maybe you shouldnt have given him 5 stars.

Time for everyone to put on their big boy pants and rate their pax accordingly everytime now.


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich

Just noticed it after opening this thread. I guess I'm going to have to start making people youtube stars now. 

Does Uber not realize that pax often sit there and watch you rate them?


----------



## JimKE

HotRodriguez75 said:


> I use a simple calculation: Amount Earned based on total miles. I see that you must determine profitability based on earnings per hour. I base mine off of $ per mile. Traffic or a drawbridge is moot point. For example, if I earn $5 for a 2 mile trip (including dead miles), I still earned $2.50 per mile even if it took an hour to complete. If my depreciation, gas, maintenance costs come in below the per mile rate, it is a profitable trip.


_*And you expect the*_* pax to know that*...and tip, or at least apologize appropriately in the event their trip is not profitable for you, by your standards -- or get 1-starred.

My strategy is different. I _do_ evaluate profitability by revenue per hour, that's true. However, I don't evaluate each trip.

I look at the bigger picture and figure out how much I earn per hour _working_ (whether parked, trolling for rides, dead-heading, driving to pickups, driving pax, sitting in airport lots, taking pee breaks, cleaning my car, refueling, whatever). In addition to having a general idea of how things are going, I occasionally take a detailed look at operations. I figure* it's up to me* to be profitable -- not my pax.

I try to improve my productivity by making adjustments. This week, I've made two -- not driving on Tuesdays until it gets busier (we're in our slowest season), and not driving Lyft for a while because of low earnings, frequent pax cancellations, and high aggravation levels with Lyft.

I also use the 1* or 5* with nothing in between, but I only use 1* for REAL idiots.


----------



## SadUber




----------



## goneubering

SadUber said:


> I am so angry with Uber support right now! I have made it a practice to give everyone five stars, and then the next day to change ratings for the jerks. Without warning, Uber suddenly begins telling me that they cannot change the rating once it is in the system. I tell them of course you can do this you have done this for me before. They come back to me with their usual I know this is frustrating, blah blah blah. I was trying to tell them how this guy is a jerk and he has no right having five stars and then they just send the same response again and again.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should demand arbitration? Uber in their faces said that always works good. I will share the screenshots of my support conversation shortly as soon as I drop off some writers.


For sure this outrage demands arbitration!!!!

Unless you are too busy writing up your new Halloween story.


----------



## Merc7186

I am still trying to get over the fact that pax are being One Starred because the ride wasn't profitable. That is not their fault....you accepted the trip. Mind you, Yes, we do not k ow the destination but you roll the dice every time you press your finger to phone after a ping.

...with that being said, pax are entitled ******bag most of the time.


----------



## MadTownUberD

SadUber said:


> View attachment 166501
> View attachment 166502


I love how you complimented Indian people, lol. It's true...they are usually calm, polite, peaceful, etc.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

goneubering said:


> For sure this outrage demands arbitration!!!!
> 
> Unless you are too busy writing up your new Halloween story.


Boo!



steveK2016 said:


> If he didnt deserve 5 stars maybe you shouldnt have given him 5 stars.
> 
> Time for everyone to put on their big boy pants and rate their pax accordingly everytime now.


Coffee is for closers and 5 stars are for tippers! Period!


----------



## steveK2016

SurgeWarrior said:


> Boo!
> 
> Coffee is for closers and 5 stars are for tippers! Period!


Then rate them accordingly to their faces like a big boy.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

I don't care what they give me. I am tired of dealing with unnecessary poo from uber


----------



## steveK2016

Merc7186 said:


> I am still trying to get over the fact that pax are being One Starred because the ride wasn't profitable. That is not their fault....you accepted the trip. Mind you, Yes, we do not k ow the destination but you roll the dice every time you press your finger to phone after a ping.
> 
> ...with that being said, pax are entitled ******bag most of the time.


Seems many drivers are as well. As they say, you reap what you sow.

Now those that 1 star non-tippers will have to actually risk retaliation. Ever get a random 1 star even though you had no issues with any of your pax that day? Well one of your pax more than likely had a driver a week prior go back and rerated them a 1 star and the pax though you, their last uber driver, was the one that did it.

Thankfully that practice will end.

If you want to rate them a 1 star for not tipping, prepare for retaliatory 1 star yourself. At least now innocent drivers won't be caught in the middle of this.


----------



## MadTownUberD

steveK2016 said:


> If he didnt deserve 5 stars maybe you shouldnt have given him 5 stars.
> 
> Time for everyone to put on their big boy pants and rate their pax accordingly everytime now.


Big boy pants!!!


----------



## SurgeWarrior

I just did another trip...the old rating screen came up..no more reason required? that didnt last long


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Love it how they used to say pax won't find out who rated them low... now they will know. Uber just keep taking all our tools away


----------



## Over/Uber

Everyone's a 5!


----------



## MadTownUberD

Over/Uber said:


> Everyone's a 5!


Everyone's a winner! And this thread got featured yay!


----------



## Over/Uber

Our whole new ratings/survey/review culture is such bullshit. Everyone cares more about the score than the actual experience. Fuggit! Either you got to your destination safely and somewhat comfortably or not. How hard can it be??!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

steveK2016 said:


> If he didnt deserve 5 stars maybe you shouldnt have given him 5 stars.
> 
> Time for everyone to put on their big boy pants and rate their pax accordingly everytime now.


This is a valid point BUT sometimes I don't know the pax deserves a 1-2 star until they leave me a 4 after having a damn good drive from a damn good driver. When I get an arbitrary 4-star, I want to unleash hell on them, and now it's not possible to do it.



SadUber said:


> View attachment 166501
> View attachment 166502


I truly admire your tenacity in this, even going for a compliment on his nationality, just pulling out all the stops.



Over/Uber said:


> Our whole new ratings/survey/review culture is such bullshit. Everyone cares more about the score than the actual experience. Fuggit! Either you got to your destination safely and somewhat comfortably or not. How hard can it be??!


Watch this. It's on netflix. The entire series is spectacular, BTW, but watch this episode: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nosedive


----------



## MoreTips

Has anyone went into the rider app to see if the rider still has the ability to change the drivers rating?

If neither party can change a rating and they keep the riders rating hidden from the pax until they rate the driver then this would work OK. We could then immediately hit the jerks with their 1 stars. 

Of course no matter what it looks like they have stopped the adjusting of rider ratings based on tips.


----------



## Awesomeness101

MadTownUberD said:


> Everyone's a winner! And this thread got featured yay!


My crowning achievement.


----------



## htboston

Awesomeness101 said:


> Holy shit what a joke


still gonna drive for uber tho right? lol drivers are the jokes


----------



## steveK2016

ShinyAndChrome said:


> This is a valid point BUT sometimes I don't know the pax deserves a 1-2 star until they leave me a 4 after having a damn good drive from a damn good driver. When I get an arbitrary 4-star, I want to unleash hell on them, and now it's not possible to do it.
> 
> I truly admire your tenacity in this, even going for a compliment on his nationality, just pulling out all the stops.
> 
> Watch this. It's on netflix. The entire series is spectacular, BTW, but watch this episode:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nosedive


Many pax dont understand that a 4 star is actually bad. In the real world 4 stars is 80% which is still a passing grade.


----------



## Awesomeness101

htboston said:


> still gonna drive for uber tho right? lol drivers are the jokes


I mean... yeah? I mean at least put some thought into your shitposting.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

steveK2016 said:


> Many pax dont understand that a 4 star is actually bad. In the real world 4 stars is 80% which is still a passing grade.


Some of my pax no doubt failed to achieve a passing grade at high school, but if they had they would realize that 4 stars is pulling my average down.


----------



## sellkatsell44

MoreTips said:


> Has anyone went into the rider app to see if the rider still has the ability to change the drivers rating?
> 
> If neither party can change a rating and they keep the riders rating hidden from the pax until they rate the driver then this would work OK. We could then immediately hit the jerks with their 1 stars.
> 
> Of course no matter what it looks like they have stopped the adjusting of rider ratings based on tips.


I can't.

I mean I haven't tried.

The thing is when you change a drivers rating there isn't a button to confirm. I learned this the hard way. I don't want to rerate the driver. Yet if I rate them 4 to begin with with the intention of changing it to a 5, what if I can't?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

MoreTips said:


> Has anyone went into the rider app to see if the rider still has the ability to change the drivers rating?.


My last trip was in august. I open up and I can see the guy who drove me, etc. but I can't appear to change is rating. I'm not entirely sure how I could change it in the past, but I can't click the stars now.

It's moot anyway. As long as a pax can see their rating they'll know if a driver rated low, so they'll trash him. This is exactly why one of my recommendations on how to fix rating was that neither party's rating affects the other's score until both have rated. So obvious to me, but uber's design team are a bit lacking in analytical skills, it seems to me.


----------



## steveK2016

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Some of my pax no doubt failed to achieve a passing grade at high school, but if they had they would realize that 4 stars is pulling my average down.


But even high school math would tell you a 4.6 is a 92% which is an A. You cannot assume anyone would know that a 4.6 is a cut off point to beind deactivated.


----------



## htboston

Awesomeness101 said:


> I mean... yeah? I mean at least put some thought into your shitposting.


Just saying, man. All these complaints and still you guys drive for them, earning them money. As long as ya still driving for them, they can care less about your complaints or opinions. Put some dignity into your life.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

Tryzub Gorinich said:


> Just noticed it after opening this thread. I guess I'm going to have to start making people youtube stars now.
> 
> Does Uber not realize that pax often sit there and watch you rate them?


Someone pointed this out earlier..if you close the app after a trip..you dont need to rate the pax. I have been doing it all night...works like a charm! So the only ratings I will give now, 5 stars for cash tips or 1 star if they are aholes..the rest I dont feel bad if they tip because I didnt rate them.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Someone need to verify and see what happen when to the pax rating when we close it. It may just automatically give them 5


----------



## SurgeWarrior

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Someone need to verify and see what happen when to the pax rating when we close it. It may just automatically give them 5


haha..i am sure that is exactly what happens..one thing is for sure though..drivers will come up with a strategy to get under Uber's skin to make them rethink their latest attempts to make things "better"


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

We always do! When one door closest another one open. Now we need to figure out how!


----------



## bmedle

I think this change had nothing to do with labor or other operational costs and everything to do with the bad publicity some drivers draw. One star for not tipping? Or because your ride wasn't profitable? We all know that the same petulant paxholes that rate you a 4 read the internets and see those comments. Unfortunately, I think we all should have seen this coming. I'm kind of surprised it hasn't happened sooner.


----------



## nickd8775

I've given 1 star to a jerk but changed it to 5 after a $15 app tip the next day


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Well I am gonna rate them all 4 unless they tip cash. I ain't caring too much about my rating. 

I have made the mistake of hitting 1 star for a good tipper. I felt bad and change his ranting. Now we cannot undo mistakes.


----------



## tohunt4me

Do away with Ratings


----------



## bmedle

tohunt4me said:


> Do away with Ratings


Or just move to a simple thumbs up/down system. I'd accept that compromise.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

It should be like thumb up, thumb down and middle finger. Solved


----------



## goneubering

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Someone need to verify and see what happen when to the pax rating when we close it. It may just automatically give them 5


If that's a true story then we drivers should get an automatic 5 star each and every time we're not rated!!!! Are you listening Uber??



nickd8775 said:


> I've given 1 star to a jerk but changed it to 5 after a $15 app tip the next day


Hahahaha!! Never thought I would read a story like that one.



bmedle said:


> I think this change had nothing to do with labor or other operational costs and everything to do with the bad publicity some drivers draw. One star for not tipping? Or because your ride wasn't profitable? We all know that the same petulant paxholes that rate you a 4 read the internets and see those comments. Unfortunately, I think we all should have seen this coming. I'm kind of surprised it hasn't happened sooner.


I think you're right about riders reading this forum and Uber probably reads it too.


----------



## 2Cents

Awesomeness101 said:


> So if you actually click into a ride, click help, and then "issue with a rider", it still has the option to "change a rating"? Mine when you click the "change a rating" it'll say "unfortunately we don't do that, but feel free to report them as rude".


I tried that and they said sorry for the confusion


----------



## sthriftybroke

Tried changing my drivers rating from a trip 2 weeks ago. Wouldn't let me. So I mean, that's good I guess.


----------



## Me'chelle

RynoHawk said:


> I don't think riders should even be allowed to see their ratings. They are of no use to them. It is only useful to Uber and the drivers. They won't get deactivated if they go below a certain point. More drivers would rate more honestly if they didn't worry about retribution.


Word!
Also.... I think that riders should be required to write a written explanation with a minimum character amount for rating a driver 4 or below. And if the explanation is just a bunch of garbage key strokes we should be able to dispute it.


----------



## 1rightwinger

Trafficat said:


> Cash tips are the best kinds of tips. So that part isn't so bad. Would discourage in-app tips though. No way for a driver to take that into account during the rating so no pax incentive to provide in-app tips. I predict a decline in in-app tips.


The driver that is trying to maximize tips simply gives everyone 5 stars. The rating system is crap and somewhat useless and could easily be much better. But in order to have a chance at a tip why would driver give 3 or 4 stars to pax the driver wants a tip from when likely the Pax can notice the rating? And then choose to not tip. So if driver truly is trying to maximize tips you don't care about pax rating and give everyone 5 stars.


----------



## Jufkii

Me'chelle said:


> Word!
> Also.... I think that riders should be required to write a written explanation with a minimum character amount for rating a driver 4 or below. And if the explanation is just a bunch of garbage key strokes we should be able to dispute it.


Not sure how good your idea would work. Guessing half my Lyft passengers aren't at the level where they can spell or read yet.


----------



## Kodyhead

steveK2016 said:


> What makes you feel more entitled to a tip than a pax is entitled to pay what they are told the price is?
> 
> If a tip is required, it becomes a service fee. Have some courtesy and advise your pax of this 1 star for no tip policy. Its complete BS to have this policy and not advise them accordingly.
> 
> Are you expecting pax to be able to read your mind?


A lot of drivers just don't have the balls to rate a pax lower, but want to do it weeks later, if a rider did something to deserve a lower rating you should give them a lower rating on the spot.

All you are doing is screwing over another driver, who may get a low rating for no reason, and now thinks back over his past 15-20 rides or so and can't figure out why they got a low rating.


----------



## steveK2016

Kodyhead said:


> A lot of drivers just don't have the balls to rate a pax lower, but want to do it weeks later, if a rider did something to deserve a lower rating you should give them a lower rating on the spot.
> 
> All you are doing is screwing over another driver, who may get a low rating for no reason, and now thinks back over his past 15-20 rides or so and can't figure out why they got a low rating.


Exactly. This will finallynfix this issue.


----------



## TNCMinWage

JimKE said:


> My guess is that this was caused by drivers down-rating pax because of not tipping. That must have caused an increased workload for support, so they decided to stop it.
> 
> It's unfortunate, but not that big a deal to me. The only times I've ever changed a pax's rating is when they tried to scam an XL ride for X fare...which has happened to me twice in more than 1,000 rides. So now if they try to scam me, I'll just tell them to have a great day, drive away and 1-star them. They're gonna 1-star me when I fare-review the ride to XL anyway.
> 
> However, I drive 90% daytime and 0% late-night. I think this does hurt nighttime drivers because now they have no way of retaliating against bullshit complaints and unwarranted negative ratings.


I doubt it was more work cause I'm pretty sure it was automated. All they did was take the number you put in the field and update the database with new rating. This was purely done because of all the drivers like myself that went back and down rated cheap ass pax. Now, I'll just have to give everyone a 3.


----------



## Kodyhead

ShinyAndChrome said:


> This is a valid point BUT sometimes I don't know the pax deserves a 1-2 star until they leave me a 4 after having a damn good drive from a damn good driver. When I get an arbitrary 4-star, I want to unleash hell on them, and now it's not possible to do it.


But how did you know it was that pax, and not some rider a few weeks ago who didn't check the rider app for 3 weeks until the next time they needed an uber and saw the rating screen?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

Kodyhead said:


> But how did you know it was that pax, and not some rider a few weeks ago who didn't check the rider app for 3 weeks until the next time they needed an uber and saw the rating screen?


You don't know for sure, but if you've not done many rides recently and your 5-star count and rating has been unchanged for many days, and you just checked it and it's still unmoved, and then you drove somebody 12 minutes, and then immediately it dropped because of another 4 star, odds are good (99.9%) it was them.

I did three lyft on Saturday and my rating that morning dropped from 5 star. Two of the pax tipped me. Guess who I think did the sub-5? The person who was so rude that after making me wait 6 min they couldn't even apologize. I re-rated them down to 2. Hopefully they do this to enough people and struggle to find people willing to drive them to work and back.


----------



## TNCMinWage

MadTownUberD said:


> View attachment 166395
> 
> 
> I am guessing this is a cost cutting measure. Support probably spent a lot of time changing ratings. Now they won't have to.


It was automated, dude


----------



## Kodyhead

htboston said:


> still gonna drive for uber tho right? lol drivers are the jokes


How would they like it if Uber paid a higher rate, and said they will change it to a lower rate later lol wait............


----------



## TNCMinWage

SadUber said:


> I am so angry with Uber support right now! I have made it a practice to give everyone five stars, and then the next day to change ratings for the jerks. Without warning, Uber suddenly begins telling me that they cannot change the rating once it is in the system. I tell them of course you can do this you have done this for me before. They come back to me with their usual I know this is frustrating, blah blah blah. I was trying to tell them how this guy is a jerk and he has no right having five stars and then they just send the same response again and again.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should demand arbitration? Uber in their faces said that always works good. I will share the screenshots of my support conversation shortly as soon as I drop off some writers.


Would these be the same writers that create all of your fake stories?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

TNCMinWage said:


> It was automated, dude


I don't think it was for driver re-rating. Sometimes it would happen fast, others not, and it always claimed to have a person change it with different text each time. It's possible this was just automated to pretend to drivers that it was real people doing the tickets but I don't see uber as all that smart anymore to do that.


----------



## TNCMinWage

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I don't think it was for driver re-rating. Sometimes it would happen fast, others not, and it always claimed to have a person change it with different text each time. It's possible this was just automated to pretend to drivers that it was real people doing the tickets but I don't see uber as all that smart anymore to do that.


They had enough engineers to quickly automate this. Think about it, its a very simple update query, followed by a BS auto-generated random response. I really doubt they were doing this manually, but there is always the possibility that I am wrong on occasion  Now Lyft, on the other hand, has not automated it.


----------



## negeorgia

I remember the days back when drivers could not change ratings on previous trips. Every thing old is new again. It doesn't matter, rate whatever you want to in your 1 chance.


----------



## NHDriver

Merc7186 said:


> View attachment 166407
> 
> 
> I just performed an update on my pax app and rating is still there.


My PAX rating does not show on my rider app.


----------



## tohunt4me

Awesomeness101 said:


> Holy shit what a joke


 No point in rating at all then.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Yea it does not because pax were freaking out about their uber rating! It was working for us!


----------



## NUBER-LE

Drivers and Riders cannot change a rating after they did already. I just verified and checked.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Even though we can't change rider's ratings, life will go on.


----------



## czervik7

AuxCordBoston said:


> Even though we can't change rider's ratings, life will go on.


Thanks for your contribution


----------



## OoberrVegas

Drivers should see the same info pax sees about us I want to know how many rides they've taken and which issues were they down rated for


----------



## WaveRunner1

180 Days Of Scams strikes yet again.


----------



## santhony109

Rider ratings are meaningless. I'm not going to risk a poor rating by low rating a non tipper so they all get 5 stars. With this kind of garbage going on nobody can get an honest rating and the data becomes meaningless. A system that can't work.


----------



## Julescase

ShinyAndChrome said:


> If a rider gives me a cash tip they can stab my tires on the way out and they will still get a 5 star.


Lololol. I feel the same - a pax can basically go #2 on my back seat and if they tip me on the way out, I'm like "(smiling and waving enthusiastically) have a great day!"


----------



## Mista T

When a pool pax gives a low rating cuz some other pool pax was a jerk, that's messed up. After all, the driver didn't do anything wrong (supposedly).

When a driver low rates a pax based on not tipping, that's messed up. After all, the pax didn't do anything wrong (supposedly).

Don't punish the pax for Ubers lies and manipulations. If the ride is unprofitable that's not the pax fault, is it?

If they deserve a low rating, give it to them.

If they don't tip cash, oh well. I love tips but I am not entitled to them, and neither are any of you. Unless you are a millinial, then you think you're entitled to everything. But you're not.

JMHO


----------



## dirtylee

High Rider ratings dont mean much. Uber has been resetting them. Anyone with a 4.85 or higher = reset pax.


----------



## surlywynch

dirtylee said:


> High Rider ratings dont mean much. Uber has been resetting them. Anyone with a 4.85 or higher = reset pax.


Source?


----------



## Trafficat

It is funny how support message says to take the time to think carefully about what rating to give.

Last night I couldn't decide how many stars to give a pax, but I had a daisychain ping. Drove most of the way to the second pax blind without navigation before settling on a rating for the first pax in order to find the pickup location for the second, and then immediately thought I should make the rating something else. Can't go back and change it now.


----------



## Lolinator

Awesomeness101 said:


> Holy shit what a joke


Adjusting rider rating is for kids

Just give them one star at beigging in

Be a man


----------



## reg barclay

As long as this is consistent and riders can no longer change driver ratings too then I have no problem with it.


----------



## MrMikeNC

I'm fine with it. I've only ever asked for a re-rate twice ever since I've been with Uber so no big loss. My rule is 1s or 5s anyway. If I'm on the fence I've come to learn that means a 1. If its a 5 you know right away.

Tips and ratings: I don't punish for not giving tips, I punish for being a horse's behind. If the rider was otherwise great that's 5 stars. On the other hand if the pax was a horse's behind but tips that can save them from being rated a 1. Not always but it helps.

Retaliatory rating: There seems to be conflicting data on whether this is still the case or it has changed. If it isn't, great. If it is, oh well. Just continue to rate as you see fit the first time. Don't let Uber or the pax they've entitled trick you into acting a certain way.


----------



## reg barclay

MrMikeNC said:


> Retaliatory rating: There seems to be conflicting data on whether this is still the case or it has changed. If it isn't, great. If it is, oh well. Just continue to rate as you see fit the first time. Don't let Uber or the pax they've entitled trick you into acting a certain way.


Uber seems to state clearly on the driver app that this applies to both passenger and driver ratings, it says:""We do not change rider or driver ratings once they have been entered into the Uber app".


----------



## MrMikeNC

reg barclay said:


> Uber seems to state clearly on the driver app that this applies to both passenger and driver ratings, it says:""We do not change rider or driver ratings once they have been entered into the Uber app".


I was referring to a rider waiting to see what rating we left them before rating us. We have to rate immediately, they can still wait, that part hasn't changed.


----------



## reg barclay

MrMikeNC said:


> I was referring to a rider waiting to see what rating we left them before rating us. We have to rate immediately, they can still wait, that part hasn't changed.


Point taken, I forgot about that difference.

IMHO a good solution would be that both driver and rider get 24 hours to rate each other and neither rating takes effect until after the 24 hours.


----------



## Serby

In app tips keeps customers from rating 5 stars. They know once they rate 5 stars , the tip option comes up. Lot of riders either don't rate or they'll give you a 4 star instead of 5 so they don't feel guilty for not tipping


Trafficat said:


> Cash tips are the best kinds of tips. So that part isn't so bad. Would discourage in-app tips though. No way for a driver to take that into account during the rating so no pax incentive to provide in-app tips. I predict a decline in in-app tips.
> 
> If average driver rating goes down, then that will lower the deactivation cut-off, so it may not be that important to drivers. Although drivers that rate pax lower will be rated lower themselves unless the pax can't see their rating until after rating their driver (and that's how it ought to be). The worst scenario would be if all the drivers stop downrating pax to avoid retaliation and then all the pax end up being 4.9+ rated even when they are total paxholes.
> 
> An average lower rating for pax, if it resulted, might at first result in less pickups for those pax, but drivers will increase their expectations for lower rated pax if the average pax rating declines.


----------



## Cableguynoe

dirtylee said:


> High Rider ratings dont mean much. Uber has been resetting them. Anyone with a 4.85 or higher = reset pax.


Sounds like something you just made up



Lolinator said:


> Adjusting rider rating is for kids
> 
> Just give them one star at beigging in
> 
> Be a man


Been saying this! I never understood making a list and changing rating later.



Serby said:


> In app tips keeps customers from rating 5 stars. They know once they rate 5 stars , the tip option comes up. Lot of riders either don't rate or they'll give you a 4 star instead of 5 so they don't feel guilty for not tipping


You don't really believe this, do you? 
If they don't want to tip then they won't tip. Pretty simple. 
They don't need to find a way to keep the tipping option from popping up.


----------



## Lolinator

Cableguynoe said:


> Sounds like something you just made up
> 
> Been saying this! I never understood making a list and changing rating later.
> 
> You don't really believe this, do you?
> If they don't want to tip then they won't tip. Pretty simple.
> They don't need to find a way to keep the tipping option from popping up.


Drivers are scared pax will strangle them


----------



## shahid7380

Awesomeness101 said:


> Check your app and also I got a response to a rating change request I put in last night. They said they no longer do that.


It doesn't matter what rating you give to rider uber never punish rider until very serious offense of physical hit and recorded on camera.we as uber drivers think if we rate a bad rider with very low rating the next hour uber will cancel his account then you are dead wrong .i know from insider when you rate your rider below three star uber system detect some thing not gone well between you and rider and system block you getting that rider match you again even you are the close driver.and same thing if rider rate you low then you will not match to that rider again.offcourse uber has thousands other drivers available.so this is what happen when you rate low to rider .it hurt you both ways.


----------



## Awesomeness101

shahid7380 said:


> It doesn't matter what rating you give to rider uber never punish rider until very serious offense of physical hit and recorded on camera.we as uber drivers think if we rate a bad rider with very low rating the next hour uber will cancel his account then you are dead wrong .i know from insider when you rate your rider below three star uber system detect some thing not gone well between you and rider and system block you getting that rider match you again even you are the close driver.and same thing if rider rate you low then you will not match to that rider again.offcourse uber has thousands other drivers available.so this is what happen when you rate low to rider .it hurt you both ways.


Much ado about nothing


----------



## htboston

Are you gonna give them their true rating they deserve or just give them 5-stars so you don't have to worry about them retaliating?


----------



## rickasmith98

Those of us that are wussies and would still like to change rating later; why is this an issue for uber? Changing a rating should have been accommodated programmatically. We pick the specific trip from the help screen, problem with rider, and ultimately when we get to the end, a screen sould pop up. "Enter the rating you wish to change to?" The field only accepted a numeric value. Any programmer worth his/her pay should be able to handle this without human intervention and I'm sure there was no human intervention needed. The response from support after the change was completed was system generated and i would bet my life the change was automatically completed as well.


----------



## Kodyhead

rickasmith98 said:


> Those of us that are wussies and would still like to change rating later; why is this an issue for uber? Changing a rating should have been accommodated programmatically. We pick the specific trip from the help screen, problem with rider, and ultimately when we get to the end, a screen sould pop up. "Enter the rating you wish to change to?" The field only accepted a numeric value. Any programmer worth his/her pay should be able to handle this without human intervention and I'm sure there was no human intervention needed. The response from support after the change was completed was system generated and i would bet my life the change was automatically completed as well.


If you don't think a rider deserves less than 5 stars when the ride ends, they probably dont deserve less than 5 stars. Its because of people like you the drivers begin to question what they might have done wrong to get a lower rating to begin with cause all it does is allow them to retaliate against another driver who probably did nothing wrong.

If they deserve less than 5 or 4 or 3 or 2 or even 1, you should do your part and rate them on the spot so if the rider actually happens to care about his rating can think about what he did wrong.

Whats the issue with giving them 1 star on the spot or any rating below 5 if you think they deserve it?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Kodyhead said:


> Whats the issue with giving them 1 star on the spot or any rating below 5 if you think they deserve it?


I've said this dozens of times.
Probably about 99.9% of pax don't know they get rated, don't care and are not going to check after the ride if their rating changed.


----------



## Kodyhead

Cableguynoe said:


> I've said this dozens of times.
> Probably about 99.9% of pax don't know they get rated, don't care and are not going to check after the ride if their rating changed.


And I bet the reason they wanted to rate them lower is stupid, like they put luggage in my trunk


----------



## DRIVER-99

It was my understanding that if a driver rated a passenger 3 stars or below, they would not be pied in the future. I wish I knew what the source of that information was? I really wonder what the passenger understanding is of the rating system?? is it explained in the rider app. I've never looked at that?


----------



## surlywynch

That's Lyft, with the three star unmatch. Uber is one star for auto unmatch


----------



## Trafficat

Kodyhead said:


> And I bet the reason they wanted to rate them lower is stupid, like they put luggage in my trunk


Usually for me it is more for issues like, "Packed 7 people in my uberX car" or "threw garbage out the window", "took my phone out of my phone mount while I'm trying to drive, then dropped my phone and broke the clip" etc.

Dropping my phone and breaking the clip off was very recent. The super drunk pax was trying to fist bump me like it's all cool that he broke my phone clip after a $3 fare down the block and no tip. I gave him a 3 star rating in the end. Didn't seem like I got retaliated against, at least. But then I don't know how long they have to rate the driver. If they have a few days, my retaliation could still be coming.


----------



## gizmotheboss

I rate 90% of my riders a One star rating that don't tip cash and five stars that do tip cash. A few weeks back the company disabled passengers rating system in my driver app. Most riders that use Ride-sharing are to cheep to take a Taxi cab so the chances of being tipped is small. *People pay next to nothing for a ride and all you get At the end is a ****ing thank you.*


----------



## Brian G.

gizmotheboss said:


> I rate 90% of my riders a One star rating that don't tip cash and five stars that do tip cash. A few weeks back the company disabled passengers rating system in my driver app. Most riders that use Ride-sharing are to cheep to take a Taxi cab so the chances of being tipped is small. *People pay next to nothing for a ride and all you get At the end is a &%[email protected]!*ing thank you.*


You kinda wonder if uber punishes the driver for rating most of there pax based on not giving a cash tip. Doesn't it make you feel bad when a pax tips on the app and you can't re rate anymore?


----------



## gizmotheboss

Brian G. said:


> You kinda wonder if uber punishes the driver for rating most of there pax based on not giving a cash tip. Doesn't it make you feel bad when a pax tips on the app and you can't re rate anymore?


I look at it from a passenger perspective. I pay for a ride with my hard earned money and someone I don't even know is documenting how good or bad I act to them. I look at it as invasion of my privacy. What the **** is going on!


----------



## Kodyhead

gizmotheboss said:


> I look at it from a passenger perspective. I pay for a ride with my hard earned money and someone I don't even know is documenting how good or bad I act to them. I look at it as invasion of my privacy. What the &%[email protected]!* is going on!


you realize uber collects data of the rides you take, when and where you get dropped off, and probably sells that data to other people right?



Brian G. said:


> You kinda wonder if uber punishes the driver for rating most of there pax based on not giving a cash tip. Doesn't it make you feel bad when a pax tips on the app and you can't re rate anymore?


I don't rate based on tip, unless I truly thought I went above and beyond and did something out of the ordinary to deserve a tip and didnt get one. I think the last time I did rate someone 1 star was they asked for a change of a $20, and I gave them my prefolded stack of a $10, $5 and 5 singles,, and she kept the whole thing and said thanks. She got a 1 star lol

I also figure out the account holder and if its their friend being the prick, I wouldnt 1 star them but downrate them a little compared to the actual account holder


----------



## OoberrVegas

I don't like how the new rating system starts at 5 stars they're counting on you to just slide the bar out of the way as you drive off.

Before the changed iv dished out under 10, 1 stars trips, I did two today alone.



gizmotheboss said:


> I look at it from a passenger perspective. I pay for a ride with my hard earned money and someone I don't even know is documenting how good or bad I act to them. I look at it as invasion of my privacy. What the &%[email protected]!* is going on!


Recording shity behavior so others can avoid it in the future isn't a invasion of privacy, now people posting doofus ass pictures of their children on Facebook is.

Think about it that child has pictures of himself floating around the internet before they can even decide if this is something their ok with.


----------



## gizmotheboss

OoberrVegas said:


> I don't like how the new rating system starts at 5 stars they're counting on you to just slide the bar out of the way as you drive off.
> 
> Before the changed iv dished out under 10, 1 stars trips, I did two today alone.
> 
> Recording shity behavior so others can avoid it in the future isn't a invasion of privacy, now people posting doofus ass pictures of their children on Facebook is.
> 
> Think about it that child has pictures of himself floating around the internet before they can even decide if this is something their ok with.


 What you determined to be shitty behavior may be appropriate for others riders are not in a contest to determine a winner You don't know what the **** you're talking about.


----------



## OoberrVegas

gizmotheboss said:


> What you determined to be shitty behavior may be appropriate for others riders are not in a contest to determine a winner You don't know what the &%[email protected]!* you're talking about.


 shity behavior is universal and not open to interpretation so get out of here with that hippy free range bs, you telling someone they don't know what theyre talking about is the pot calling the kettle black ten fold.

Invasion of privacy in your own vehicle stfu post op zombie! Keep making your brain dead FB uploads that no one cares about.


----------



## gizmotheboss

'


OoberrVegas said:


> shity behavior is universal and not open to interpretation so get out of here with that hippy free range bs, you telling someone they don't know what theyre talking about is the pot calling the kettle black ten fold.
> 
> Invasion of privacy in your own vehicle stfu post op zombie! Keep making your brain dead FB uploads that no one cares about.


I Think people like you voted for the other guy and the other guy sure doesn't know what the **** he's talking about. So get the **** out of my face


----------



## Strange Fruit

My life seems about the same as before.


Merc7186 said:


> I can confirm it, drivers are still forced to rate immediately but a rider can hang on to a rating and sandbag us later.
> 
> I just got a 4 star from some ghetto trash who quickly took my offered car charger and took me up on an XM station of her choosing then 4 starred my ass immediately. Another entitled POS Uber rider served.
> 
> I guess it is time to start stereotyping my riders before they get in. Hope you are reading this Uber employees.


In SF we can't even see what riders rate us.


----------



## dnlbaboof

why dont they just not let riders see thier rating, or maybe just let them see it once every year...


----------



## Flier5425

If there is so much concern about revenge ratings from PAX why not suggest Uber put the word "PENDING" on the pax rating screen until they have rated the previous rides taken. This could increase the percentage of rated rides given and produce a much more accurate PAX and driver rating.


----------



## EyesWIDEopen

Awesomeness101 said:


> So if you actually click into a ride, click help, and then "issue with a rider", it still has the option to "change a rating"? Mine when you click the "change a rating" it'll say "unfortunately we don't do that, but feel free to report them as rude".


Mine is working...


----------



## mpren

I went to rate my pax today and the app was locked at five stars!!! I couldn't change it if I wanted... BS. But I got a 1 star and I had no issues. Try to resolve that with UBER... Funny huh...



RynoHawk said:


> I don't think riders should even be allowed to see their ratings. They are of no use to them. It is only useful to Uber and the drivers. They won't get deactivated if they go below a certain point. More drivers would rate more honestly if they didn't worry about retribution.


Amen!


----------



## aspiringnobody

At least you can see PAX ratings.

Seriously imagine never knowing. I just rate everyone 5* because it makes absolutely no ****ing difference in Chicago


----------



## ColdRider

Great!


----------



## rembrandt

I am giving 3 as the standard rating and 1 for the unpleasant one. No more 4/5.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

rembrandt said:


> View attachment 168646
> I am giving 3 as the standard rating and 1 for the unpleasant one. No more 4/5.


I'm interested in knowing how this affects your rating; whether many pax pay attention and revenge rate you.

The clusterf that uber has created by prohibiting re-rates from drivers and not riders is part of the reason I've not driven in two weeks. Not only does uber not care about drivers, but this honestly seems almost spiteful and vindictive against drivers. There is no good reason behind it. They may as well just get rid of ratings altogether.


----------



## rembrandt

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I'm interested in knowing how this affects your rating; whether many pax pay attention and revenge rate you.
> 
> The clusterf that uber has created by prohibiting re-rates from drivers and not riders is part of the reason I've not driven in two weeks. Not only does uber not care about drivers, but this honestly seems almost spiteful and vindictive against drivers. There is no good reason behind it. They may as well just get rid of ratings altogether.


It did not change my overall driver rating. I continue to provide the best service to the passangers. There is only one change - pax gets a 3 by default instead of 5. They can retaliate but it hurts them more than it does to a busy driver.


----------



## Julescase

Awesomeness101 said:


> Holy shit what a joke


Today was my first day of giving TRUE ratings to pax (with the understanding that we can't go back to re-rate). 4 rides: I gave a 5*, a 2*, a 4* and a 5*.

The pax who I gave the 2* to had a 4.1 rating when I picked her up, which I didn't notice until I had accepted the ride. She was fine for the first 10 seconds, and then I smelled the stench of 100 cigarettes, and she tried giving me directions by saying things like "after

Melrose we might need to take the road with the big houses on it, then go on the little street between the two main streets. Then if there's traffic take the bigger street. I'm so late- I'm supposed to be at work by 8 am." It was 745 when I picked her up and we were about 45 minutes away from her destination . And then she proceeded to get onto a 40 minute phone call where she was almost yelling the entire time, she was one of those loud talkers and it was distracting my driving - she was so annoying!! I understood why she had a 4.1 and now it's a little lower, she's one of those pax who should be deactivated - yikes.

I'm going to be completely honest with my ratings now since we can't go back to change them, if someone sucks they're getting a low rating. I'm not giving five stars just so they can give me the same, I don't really care enough.



steveK2016 said:


> What makes you feel more entitled to a tip than a pax is entitled to pay what they are told the price is?
> 
> If a tip is required, it becomes a service fee. Have some courtesy and advise your pax of this 1 star for no tip policy. Its complete BS to have this policy and not advise them accordingly.
> 
> Are you expecting pax to be able to read your mind?


No need for a pax to read minds; what a pax needs is the minimum, most basic etiquette knowledge regarding tipping. If pax hasn't learned that by adulthood, their parents truly failed at parenting, and a shitty Uber pax rating is just the tip of their ignorance iceberg.


----------



## MrMikeNC

ShinyAndChrome said:


> The clusterf that uber has created by prohibiting re-rates from drivers and not riders is part of the reason I've not driven in two weeks. Not only does uber not care about drivers, but this honestly seems almost spiteful and vindictive against drivers. There is no good reason behind it. _*They may as well just get rid of ratings altogether.*_


I kinda wish they would...someone mentioned a thumbs up/down system which I think would work (i.e. the Youtube model basically). As far as taking away the drivers ability to re-rate, if they were suddenly inundated with requests to re-rate after the ability to make in-app tips went active, they may have figured the two was related and therefore one had to go.


----------



## Bpr2

rembrandt said:


> View attachment 168646
> I am giving 3 as the standard rating and 1 for the unpleasant one. No more 4/5.


Best thing that I'm loving about it now is that once THEY give me a five, they can't go back later and change it all stealth like.


----------



## PickEmUp

My pax ratings on Uber will now be like my pax ratings on Lyft. They get either a 1star or a 5 star. This is the most effectiv3 way to alert other drivers to PITA pax and cash tippers.


----------



## Kevin4163

MrMikeNC said:


> I kinda wish they would...someone mentioned a thumbs up/down system which I think would work (i.e. the Youtube model basically). As far as taking away the drivers ability to re-rate, if they were suddenly inundated with requests to re-rate after the ability to make in-app tips went active, they may have figured the two was related and therefore one had to go.


5 stars = Thumbs up
1 star = Thumbs down

That's how I do it.


----------



## Nobo

RynoHawk said:


> I don't think riders should even be allowed to see their ratings. They are of no use to them. It is only useful to Uber and the drivers. They won't get deactivated if they go below a certain point. More drivers would rate more honestly if they didn't worry about retribution.


This is 100% PERFECT solution IMO!!!


----------



## qwerty8500

Kevin4163 said:


> 5 stars = Thumbs up
> 1 star = Thumbs down
> 
> That's how I do it.


Is that how you'd like passengers to rate you too?


----------



## melusine3

Awesomeness101 said:


> Realistically, this drops everyone's ratings down, riders and drivers included. It's good for literally nobody. It deactivates more drivers and causes riders to get passed by more.


It's worse for the rider because typically, they ride much less than we drive so our averages will be less affected. BE HONEST and rate accordingly.



Pesty said:


> Can't change rating here after just checking myself, the line to change rating is there but it leads to that rider is rude page.
> Can still see my rating on the rider app.
> 
> This is getting ridiculous.. from excessive service fees, tips going missing and now ratings manipulation.
> 
> This 180 days of change is bullsh1t.


OH MY GOD I ACTUALLY HAD A TIP FROM A PAX WHO PROMISED TO IN APP ME!!!!! REALLY!


----------



## Retired Senior

Merc7186 said:


> I can confirm it, drivers are still forced to rate immediately but a rider can hang on to a rating and sandbag us later.
> 
> I just got a 4 star from some ghetto trash who quickly took my offered car charger and took me up on an XM station of her choosing then 4 starred my ass immediately. Another entitled POS Uber rider served.
> 
> I guess it is time to start stereotyping my riders before they get in. Hope you are reading this Uber employees.



@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

It is NOT the consumer's fault. It is UBERS.
Most people have been more or less educated to use a 5 star rating thru restaurants and their reviews. For an example:

https://www.yelp.com/topic/san-diego-how-do-you-define-the-5-star-rating-system
*How do you define the 5-star Rating system?*
in Site Questions & Updates
  

 
Tonie T.
*San Diego, CA*

*132* friends
*163* reviews 
*Sometimes I have a hard time rating businesses on the 5 star system because I'm not exactly sure what a 1, 2, 3, 4, or 5 star actually means. *

*Anyone else ever struggle with this? Like my 3 could be your 5, or vice versa.

Does Yelp have an ettiquette page about this, or any standards? How about all you guys on here? What words or qualities would you ascribe to a 1, 2, 3, 4, or 5 star business?*

 Report as inappropriate 
6/3/2007

 
Aubrey O.
*Canton, GA*

*206* friends
*136* reviews
 
Wow, this is really deep lol...I don't really know how to describe how I rate places...it just depends on how I felt about it at the time and what feels right.

* I have a hard time giving 5 stars though, I have to really feel like they deserve it in every way before I give out a 5 star rating.

If it was almost perfect, it could be better, and I might give it a chance to get a 5, i give it a 4 for the time being (you could edit your reviews if you change your mind...which if I do that, I always explain why I did at the bottom of my previous reviews. *

3 stars for me meant the place was just OK and I probably won't be going back any time soon...

2 stars means there was something I may have liked, but very little and I left disappointed.

One star...well, one star means there's just no hope haha....but I try to be fair and make sure they don't deserve better.

 Report as inappropriate 
6/3/2007

 
Jesse M.
*San Diego, CA*

*82* friends
*136* reviews
For me, 1=awful, 2=barely passable, 3=okay, 4=good and 5=excellent.


----------



## Retired Senior

You see? A lot of people view 5 Stars as "Perfection".... well guess what? If you farted and stunk up the car while driving you are not perfect! If you said something stupid (to their ears) you are not perfect. If you drove around the block a few times because the UBER GPS could not pinpoint the pickup address and you looked like an ant on crack, you are not perfect!

I certainly am not perfect, I have been slipping between 4.4 and 4.6 for the last 2 months. It is hard to be yourself and then be rated by people from all different walks of life! 80% of my passengers love me.... the other 20% ... well, not so much!

A lot of posters claim to have suffered when their ratings dropped below 4.5. I am truly sorry for them. There is NOT much rhyme or reason to the ratings game. I do suggest that A simple small placard be hung where riders are likely to see it... something like:

UBER'S 5 STAR RATING EXPLAINED

5 STARS - YOU KEEP YOUR JOB
4 STARS - YOU ARE ALMOST CERTAINLY GOING ON SUSPENSION.
3 STARS OR LESS - WHY ARE YOU STILL HERE?


----------



## Ubergirlzz

JimKE said:


> Not really. We have to rate immediately to close out the ride. The rider can rate or not -- now or later. So they can retaliate; we can't.


I think Uber should change the app to have the pax (rider) rate the driver immediately. I mean, we have to in order to accept another ride request, right? So it's only fair that the pax have to rate immediately as well. Otherwise, give us drivers the option of rating later, or not at all. It's skewed.


----------



## 80sDude

aspiringnobody said:


> At least you can see PAX ratings.
> 
> Seriously imagine never knowing. I just rate everyone 5* because it makes absolutely no ****ing difference in Chicago


Wrong.. a lot of these idiots travel. Drivers on other states won't pick them up if they're true ******bags

5 stars implies perfection correct?

A perfect pax would be ready to go on arrival. No lip in the back seat about anything and leaves a tip.

Does this need more explaination


----------



## aspiringnobody

80sDude said:


> Wrong.. a lot of these idiots travel. Drivers on other states won't pick them up if they're true ******bags
> 
> 5 stars implies perfection correct?
> 
> A perfect pax would be ready to go on arrival. No lip in the back seat about anything and leaves a tip.
> 
> Does this need more explaination


No, it's clear to me, but since I can't see the ratings and use them in my daily life I'm not going to risk revenge ratings by 1-4 staring pax


----------



## 80sDude

4 won't be noticed. . I rate most 4 stars these days.

5 is for perfection


----------



## aspiringnobody

80sDude said:


> 4 won't be noticed. . I rate most 4 stars these days.
> 
> 5 is for perfection


If a rider is less than 50 rides a 4 star will be very obvious. Its not until you get comfortably past 100-200 that the ratings are burried


----------



## Buckpasser

90 % of the riders are NON Tipping garbage , Open doors , help with bags Etc Etc NO tip, Yesterday I actually got a $20 tip I was shocked I treated him no differently than the FRUGAL pieces of garbage that take Uber pool and should be on the bus spreading their disease. You should be able to rate them after the ride like Uber reminds the riders


----------



## Uber's Guber

I give all my pax a 5-Star rating. They deserved it after surviving my nonsense!


----------



## SMH Uber

Well last night a got a ding to my rating and a issue message that said safety that need to pay more attention to the roadway. All because I hit a curb going on the tollway; the lanes there are narrow. The rest of the ride was perfect.

So now when I make a mistake, I have to give pax 1 star as a protest and to strike them 1st. Not that ratings matter for the pax. I gave that scrumbag a 5 star. He was a p#ssy, he yelped when i hit it. it wasn't big of a bump.


----------



## WaveRunner1

If you don't want to rate someone, close the app when the rating section appears and open it again. It will go away. I've done this when I was on the fence about rating someone 4 or 5 stars.


----------



## Retired Senior

WaveRunner1 said:


> If you don't want to rate someone, close the app when the rating section appears and open it again. It will go away. I've done this when I was on the fence about rating someone 4 or 5 stars.


That is the first bit of new Uber tech info I have seen in several months! Thank You! I may not ever use it, but it is good to know that I cannot be forced to rate a passenger.
Now I know that this is technically not the right folder, but here in Fairfield County Ct. USA there were some serious problems with the Uber navigation app today. Twice I followed Uber into the unknown, and the pax cried "FOUL"!. The directions given were totally inaccurate. Either there was massive sunspot activity, ETs messing with our satellites, or Uber Techies snorting too much coke...
I ask you, which of the 3 possibilities seems the most likely?


----------



## squid_wannabe

This rating thing is pure BS, look at the compliment you got. Then when there’s one asshole rider give you 1 star for no reasonable reason, your rating will drop like shit! 
I had to drop off this fat dude to the airport and no issues the whole trip at all. Just some rough, uneven surface of some portion of the road which feels some bumpy and rough ride inside vehicle. That’s it! No tip at all, help him load and unload his shit too! Ridiculous! Uber should have remove this feature long time ago!


----------



## 2Cents

WaveRunner1 said:


> If you don't want to rate someone, close the app when the rating section appears and open it again. It will go away. I've done this when I was on the fence about rating someone 4 or 5 stars.


Wouldn't that automatically give them 5 stars?


----------



## Buckpasser

squid_wannabe said:


> This rating thing is pure BS, look at the compliment you got. Then when there's one asshole rider give you 1 star for no reasonable reason, your rating will drop like shit!
> I had to drop off this fat dude to the airport and no issues the whole trip at all. Just some rough, uneven surface of some portion of the road which feels some bumpy and rough ride inside vehicle. That's it! No tip at all, help him load and unload his shit too! Ridiculous! Uber should have remove this feature long time ago!


Your lucky that fat **** wasn't a the third rider In Uber CESSPOOL


----------



## mugupo

Uber Pool should not allow to rated driver.


----------



## Uber's Guber

WaveRunner1 said:


> If you don't want to rate someone, close the app when the rating section appears and open it again. It will go away. I've done this when I was on the fence about rating someone 4 or 5 stars.


It may go away, but doing so defaults into a 5 Star rating for the pax.


----------



## WaveRunner1

Uber's Guber said:


> It may go away, but doing so defaults into a 5 Star rating for the pax.


How do you know? Unless you hit submit I'm pretty sure it skips rating.


----------



## jiglum

ClydeClyde said:


> I can no longer see my rider rating in the app. So long as this is permanent and riders can no longer see their ratings in real time, I'm okay with this. Obviously you can't take an incoming passenger's rating as gospel, but overall Uber's limited concern for driver safety via passenger rating has served me ok, as a girl who drivers creeper hours in LA. If they start showing passenger ratings again on the home screen...eh, bye.


I can see my rating in my passenger Uber app just like always.



Tryzub Gorinich said:


> Just noticed it after opening this thread. I guess I'm going to have to start making people youtube stars now.
> 
> Does Uber not realize that pax often sit there and watch you rate them?


You can end the ride and then leave the rating screen up as long as they sit there, and rate them after they leave. You don't have to instantly do it while they wait


----------



## Buckpasser

Lets Change it to UBER CESSPOOL


----------

